# LOS DOS PRIMEROS DIAS EN CHICLAYO



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

creo que este debe haber sido el thread más grande que se a hecho de chiclayo  felicitaciones y gracias por el esfuerzo de postiar tantas fotos, en realidad yo visité el año pasado la ciudad y la impresión que me dio fue que hacia mucho mucho calor jaja primero, despues que era demasiado comercial, y en tercer lugar que se estaba modernizando bastante, a mi me parece bonita, tal vez como a toda ciudad peruana le falte pintar más algunas zonas y crecer de forma ordenada, pero bien... ojala que siga creciendo y un día podamos decir, que hermosa es chiclayo; capital de la amistad  saludos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Muchos ticos...y amarillos, deberìa ser un color mas sobrio, bueno por lo demàs si se ve que està creciendo pero aùn asi le falta mucho.*


Ticos si hay muchos, pero amarillos son los taxis también en NY. Se ve que se está volviendo una gran ciudad.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

mas linda que cuando la conoci pero aun falta mucho para ser la cuarta del pais.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Yo creo que Chiclayo ha tenido un desarrollo importante, la modernidad está llegando a la ciudad, se ven construcciones por todos lados, quizá algo desordenada, pero lo que me gustó es que encuentro a la ciudad más limpia... buenas fotos cibert!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> Ticos si hay muchos, pero amarillos son los taxis también en NY. Se ve que se está volviendo una gran ciudad.


*Bueno Lìa eso si lo sè, pero el color amarillo me parece muy chillòn, a mi gusto deberìa ser màs oscuro.*


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

Que ricas fotos. Grcias amigo Ciberth, tus imagenes estan hechas de color vivo y con mucha vida. Me gusta como se ven todas.

Y gracias tambien a los buenos comentarios.


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

Las fotos están chvres, me traen recuerdos de Chiclayo, haber si te das una vueltita ya haces unas tomas de la urb. Latina donde viví, también de la plaza civica.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow que tal recorrido, me gustaron las fotos, se nota que está en pleno crecimiento, peor le falta mejorar en muchos aspectos.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

*Urbanizacion los parques Chiclayo*















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































OBRA INCONCLUSA


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me encantaron todas esas fotos! Que rico ese sol de Chiclayo, a proposito!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Te mandastes, Cibert con tu Chiclayo, hace muy poco tiempo q tuve el gusto de conocer la ciudad. En el Norte Peruano hay 3 grandes ciudades con un tremendo futuro: Trujillo, Chiclayo y Piura. Las tres van pasando más de medio millon de personas, tienen un gran potencial, pero como siempre hay un pero. Solamente si la gente q vive en esas tres ciudades, casi 2 millones de personas exigen y joden al gobierno aprista en este caso y claro tambien esta lo q las autoridades regionales puedan hacer. Habra autopistas de 4/6 carriles a Lima, aereopuertos modernos y todo lo demas q sea necesario para q sean polos de desarrollo, del pais.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Eso, exigir al gobierno central mas recursos, basta esa politica de recibir limosnas de la administracion central, leyendo una revista de los cincuentas, el progreso de Lima ha sido a costa del olvido y postracion de nuestras provincias, ya es hora que el pueblo con sus autoridades y hombres mas inteligentes de las principales ciudades del pais exigan con contundencia y manera inteligente recursos para el desarrollo de infraestructura urbana ya que eso da las condiciones para que haya posibilidad de inversion diversificada en nuestros mayores centros urbanos, cosa que no ha habido, contadas excepciones , las ciudades mas grandes del norte tienen un grandisimo potencial, no basta con los magros presupuestos de sus municipalidades, todos unidos podrian darle muerte a la maldita politica centralista del Gobierno Central, se puede.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me gustó más el segundo grupo de fotos, se ve más orden y limpieza en ellas y me gusta también que hayan tantos árboles , parece ceja de selva


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Me encantó esa urbanización, las casas bonitas y las áreas verdes muy frondosas...se nota el progreso y el esfuerzo. Gracias.

Ojalá que terminen la 'obra inconclusa'--ojo a los que recuerdan el tremendo blooper...que NO ES LO MISMO que 'obra ejecutada', ¡jaja! (y si quieren entender el chiste, me preguntan por PM)

Saludos...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

TREMENDO APORTE¡¡¡¡ buena cibert te lucistes....Chiclayo se ve muy bien me gustó mucho espero siga desarrollandose mas.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Sinceramente, pensé que Chiclayo se vería mejor, pero está algo desordenada. Sin embargo, eso no quita el hecho de que esté en pleno desarrollo, y eso es destacable.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Buenas fotos ciberth, creo q vi en unos de tus post que tomarias algunas tomas a Patazca, si puedes tb toma unas fotos a Pimentel, Puerto Eten, etc. jajaj. bueno si es q puedes, ojalá sea así amigo. Sigue así Hugo.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*La ciudad de la amistad*


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Y este edificio cumple alguna función especial? cuántos pisos tiene?


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Bueno no me acuerdo que era ahi, tendria que pasar por izaga, seguramente alguna agencia de viajes. 

en chiclayo he visto edificios nuevos, infelizmente no lleve ninguna de las dos camaras, mi enamorada tiene tambien una felizmente, ella tomo dos fotografias del hotel "gloria plaza". (aunque su camera no es calidad).

Hay un edificio nuevo de clinica del pacifico y algunos edificios residenciales cerca, pero su chip tiene para pocas fotos.
Le he logrado robar estas 2 fotos y las he puesto en mi tercera cuenta de flickr 
espero que les guste.

Pocas no te preocupes tengo tiempo suficiente para ir a Pimentel y Eten, Tucume Lambayeque, ferreñafe etc. que estan demaciado cercas... y nuestras urbanizaciones patazca, satelite, ingenieros, abogados, etc tambien estan en mira. tambien he visto en Chiclayo muchas pistas rotas por desagues nuevos que quieren cambiar pero demoran en tapar y eso es molestia para los vecinos que viven por ahi y los carros que ya no pasan pero hay polvo... Pucha el tiempo apremia, lo que pasa que la enamorada me ha echo quitar el tiempo de colgar las fotos en internet ya que su internet es baja velocidad, un poco mas rapidas son de cabinas, pero no hay privacidad, esa es la desventaja.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

algunas fotos que no pase

disculpen



























































































EL PASEO DE LOS HEROES OBRA INCONCLUSA YA DE 5 AÑOS










LLEGANDO A LA MEJOR URBANIZACION QUE TENIA CHICLAYO POR OBRA DE EPSEL LA ENCONTRE CON HUECOS DEL CAMBIO DE DESAGUE ; FELIZMENTE YA LOS MULTARON Y VAN A PAVIMENTAR TODA LO QUE MALOGRARON DE ESTA URBANIZACION; ESTA ERA LA UNICA CALLECITA DE PIEDRA DE PATAZCA; ANTES SE VEIA ASI:










aqui habian raspado la calle y se veia asi









FELIZMENTE YA ESTAN TRABAJANDO y PATAZCA SERA LA PATAZCA DE SIEMPRE

Bueno continuando con chiclayo

unas casas viejas










esto es del centro










los edificios aledaños al mercado modelo gozan de una altura de 6 7 8 pisos pero estan en una zona fea, la novedad que ese mercado sera privatizado, ojalá se de:










avenida Quiñones



























Este edificio es de campodonico no le enfoque bien pero la cosa que esa zona ya esta mejorando










avenida saenz peña




























PALACIO DE JUSTICIA ( EDIFICIO REPUBLICANO EN RUINAS POR DENTRO)




















atras de la catedral cruce san jose 7 de enero










VISTA DE LA CATEDRAL DESDE LA AVENIDA SAN JOSE























































HOTEL ROYAL


















Bueno hay mas las pondré mas tarde o otro dia.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Jooo! Los mormones están por todos lados 

Qué bonito el Hotel Royal..! 








ç

Gracias por las fotos Cibert!!


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Estan bonitas las fotos de Chiclayo, gracias Cibert por compartir.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

definitivamente en nuevo punto de desarrollo en el Perú es el NORTE, ya que si sumanos todo lo nuevo q tienen trujillo y chiclayo, y lo comparanos con el sur, es el norte el q ganaría, al sur solo lo defiende arequipa


----------



## solo_uno (Nov 9, 2007)

italianox said:


> definitivamente en nuevo punto de desarrollo en el Perú es el NORTE, ya que si sumanos todo lo nuevo q tienen trujillo y chiclayo, y lo comparanos con el sur, es el norte el q ganaría, al sur solo lo defiende arequipa


Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Piura, con la agroindustria, el algodón, el algarrobo, etc. Con su centro comercial, su universidad privada, sus playas....
Chiclayo, con Olmos, con el desarrollo comercial, con el relanzamiento de Pimentel. Con el Real PLaza... puerto de conexión con la selva y sierra norte
Trujillo, con el auge de Chavimochic, y la EXPLOSION urbana, 2 centros comerciales y es la primera ciudad de provincias que para julio del 2008 tendrá todas las franquicias de comida rápida´y de cine en formato moderno...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

italianox said:


> definitivamente en nuevo punto de desarrollo en el Perú es el NORTE, ya que si sumanos todo lo nuevo q tienen trujillo y chiclayo, y lo comparanos con el sur, es el norte el q ganaría, al sur solo lo defiende arequipa


De desarrollo en qué sentido? Si te refieres al turismo, el sur le da mil patadas al norte, mi estimado. En fin. Estan chéveres las últimas fotos de Chiclayo (la verdad es que a mí no me parece desordenada esta ciudad, habrá que visitarla porque por fotos lo disimula bien, jejeje).


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

el desorden estan en el centro de chiclayo, es un caos, por que estan a las ganaditas los ticos y los combis, ya la policia esta mejorada en ese sentido, pero en el sector oeste de chiclayo y mayor parte santa victoria y abogados estan bien.


----------



## Cercope (Jul 17, 2007)

italianox said:


> definitivamente en nuevo punto de desarrollo en el Perú es el NORTE, ya que si sumanos todo lo nuevo q tienen trujillo y chiclayo, y lo comparanos con el sur, es el norte el q ganaría, al sur solo lo defiende arequipa



Si amigo, ojala sigamos creciendo y ya no tengan que hablar de patadas.


----------



## solo_uno (Nov 9, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> De desarrollo en qué sentido? Si te refieres al turismo, el sur le da mil patadas al norte, mi estimado. En fin. Estan chéveres las últimas fotos de Chiclayo (la verdad es que a mí no me parece desordenada esta ciudad, habrá que visitarla porque por fotos lo disimula bien, jejeje).


en turismo no creo, pero definitivamente en comercio, industria, capacidad exportadora y nivel de consumo, el norte lo supera. Y eso no debería de ofender a la gente del sur, más bien debería fomentar una sana rivalidad. Al final la idea es que el PERU progrese.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Si bien chiclayo es desordenado, es xq es una ciudad nueva q ha crecido aceleradamente y estoy seguro cada año mejora, no conosco ninguna ciudad en el sur q alla crecido como chiclayo, tanto en tan poco tiempo.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Cibert, te pasaste! Me gusto la cantidad de fotos que pusiste en tu thread! Muchas areas estan bien cuidadas y se nota que aumentaron las areas verdes. Este es el thread mas variado de Chiclayo!


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

MUCHAS FOTOS DE CHICLAYO.... Y NO PUSE LA IGLESIA MAS ANTIGUA DE CHICLAYO, QUE ES MUY CONOCIDA Y MUY ACOGEDORA. ESTO FUE DEDE ANTES DE QUE CHICLAYO EXISTIERA, CUANDO HABIAN HACIENDAS Y POBLADOS DE INDIOS Y ESPAÑOLES ESPARCIDOS POR EL AREA DE DONDE SE CONVERTIRIA DESPUES EN UNA VILLA Y MUCHO DESPUES EN CIUDAD.


----------



## Mdxavita (Nov 24, 2007)

ohh esta iglesia es muy bonita


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Bonitas fotos de cix, lastima q ya no haygan tantos foreros q aporten como cibert y pocas cosas


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

De todas las ciudades norteñas CHICLAYO ES LA MEJOR..


----------



## Manerok'r (Oct 4, 2008)

darioperu said:


> De todas las ciudades norteñas CHICLAYO ES LA MEJOR..



I think the same :cheers:


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> De desarrollo en qué sentido? Si te refieres al turismo, el sur le da mil patadas al norte, mi estimado. En fin. Estan chéveres las últimas fotos de Chiclayo (la verdad es que a mí no me parece desordenada esta ciudad, habrá que visitarla porque por fotos lo disimula bien, jejeje).


Por si no lo sabes la región de la lambayeque es el segundo eje turistico del peru y en la catualidad es la region con que mas museos cuenta, con el ultimo museo de sican q se a creado, y la region de piura tambien es muy visitada y cuenta con numeros puntos turisticos como son: colan, catacaos, las huaringas entre otras mas y la region de la libertad es otra region que se esta desarrollando a pasos gigantados y que tambien cuenta con varios sitios turisticos como es la ciudadela de chan chan entre otras mas, por si te quedo dudas tambien tumbes cuenta con los manglares jejee


----------

